# Reading the OFA number



## tintallie

Here's an example, this is the OFA record for Wiggles' sire: 
OFA GR-86664G37M-PI

GR - is the breed, so Golden Retriever
86664 - # of golden retriever given an OFA record and evaluated as normal
G - how the hips are, (E)xcellent, (G)ood, (F)air
37 - age of dog in months
M - gender, (M)ale, (F)emale
PI - Permanently Identified with tattoo or microchip


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Only E, G, or F are passing- anything else is a failed result... most people don't post thier flunked dogs but a truly honest breeder would IMO


----------



## lgnutah

So, when I look at the OFA info under a dog on K9data, and there is nothing entered on that line, that doesn't just mean the dog never got tested ?
Is there a letter to identify a dog that failed?


----------



## Tahnee GR

Some breeders do not enter clearance information on k9data. Never assume that because it isn't there, it doesn't exist. For some time now, AKC has included hip and elbow information on registration certificates, so that can be another way to check.

AKC only publishes passing information on the registration certificate for offspring.

I'm an old timer, and we never sent eye reports in for a CERF number, etc, but used the paperwork and gave copies of that instead. I still have a habit of that, just forget to send the paperwork in for a number (my vet sends the OFA stuff in for me!).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I believe failing ratings are moderate, poor, and severe, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tintallie

Moderate is one of the failed ratings.

This is one of my breeder's dogs and on healthygoldens.com which is another database they actually mention that he failed his OFA hip clearance.

Pedigree: CanCH Nadina Living Life To The Maxx

Now what they have listed is that the Ontario Veterinary College gave him a pass on his hips.

After being on this forum, I don't think it's such a good idea to go with a dam and sire whose hips are just "fine"...


----------



## Zookeepermama

Okay so I decoded the hip number with tintallies explanation, but what about a breakdown of the elbows and cardiac number as they are different?


----------



## cubbysan

I have a question... is the rating based on a vets opinion or a couple vets opinion based on what he sees and interprets? Like, could one vet think a dog is GOOD and another FAIR. Or are there actual tools that accurately measure the dogs hips.

I also heard that a Penn rating may be more lenient than an OFA, so if a dog does not rate highly on an OFA, the breeder may list the Penn instead.


----------



## Zookeepermama

phoebe posted this in another similiar question about how hips are rated. Im new here but what she says makes sense... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pedigree/23079-hips-fair.html#post264495


----------



## FlyingQuizini

cubbysan said:


> I have a question... is the rating based on a vets opinion or a couple vets opinion based on what he sees and interprets? Like, could one vet think a dog is GOOD and another FAIR. Or are there actual tools that accurately measure the dogs hips.
> 
> I also heard that a Penn rating may be more lenient than an OFA, so if a dog does not rate highly on an OFA, the breeder may list the Penn instead.


OFA is more than one vet. I think it's two - and they have to agree, and if they don't they have a 3rd evaluate the x-rays. 

I could be wrong, but I think that's how it's done.


----------



## Ash

When you submit your dogs stuff to OFA 3 vets looks at. So the x-ray gets sent from vet to vet and the observe and fill out the forms and send it back to OFA. So if 2 vets give you a fair and 1 a good you are stuck with a fair. So 1 mild, 2 fair = a fair. You get the point. 

I don't know about Penn Hip scores as I have always done OFA. Sometimes you run across people who have done both and as far as I remember the Penn has alot of the time not all the time been higher or the same as OFA. Some have said I think your score depends on whether the vets had there coffee this morning and so on but who knows. Its not black and white with clearences unfortuanatly.


----------



## Swampcollie

FlyingQuizini said:


> OFA is more than one vet. I think it's two - and they have to agree, and if they don't they have a 3rd evaluate the x-rays.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think that's how it's done.


OFA films are read by three different veterinarians and the consensus is the rating given to the dog.


----------



## cubbysan

Ash said:


> I don't know about Penn Hip scores as I have always done OFA. Sometimes you run across people who have done both and as far as I remember the Penn has alot of the time not all the time been higher or the same as OFA. Some have said I think your score depends on whether the vets had there coffee this morning and so on but who knows. Its not black and white with clearences unfortuanatly.


I guess that was what I was wondering, if there was an exact science to it or not. So have those same set of x-rays evaluated on a different day, and the results may be different. I guess that would not really matter if a dog is GOOD or EXCELLENT, but if he is FAIR, maybe another three vets might say MODERATE.


----------



## Ardeagold

I do both PennHIP and OFA.

I prefer PennHIP's rating system because it's objective. I believe OFA can be very subjective.

PennHIP will be making their database public within the next 6 months, but I think it'll be a while before they're as popular as OFA. OFA has been public for much longer, and currently it's the standard used by most breeders. Also, if you want a CHIC dog...currently you must have an OFA result (not necessarily clearance).


----------



## Swampcollie

Ardeagold said:


> I prefer PennHIP's rating system because it's objective.


That's not true.

Part of the PH evaluation is objective, the rest is subjective as is OFA.


----------



## kwikrnu

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Only E, G, or F are passing- anything else is a failed result... most people don't post thier flunked dogs but a truly honest breeder would IMO


I've looked at alot of webistes and never saw a breeder site which claims that one of their dogs failed an evaluation. You only see if they passed.

The other thing which has me wondering is that breeders usually do not do a vertical pedigree like you can pull up on the offa site. Why don't they show how many siblings and offspring received failed evaluations. Just like the offa site says this is incredibly important in running a breeding program and should be information offered to a prospective puppy owner.


----------



## kwikrnu

Tahnee GR said:


> Some breeders do not enter clearance information on k9data. Never assume that because it isn't there, it doesn't exist. For some time now, AKC has included hip and elbow information on registration certificates, so that can be another way to check.
> 
> AKC only publishes passing information on the registration certificate for offspring.
> 
> I'm an old timer, and we never sent eye reports in for a CERF number, etc, but used the paperwork and gave copies of that instead. I still have a habit of that, just forget to send the paperwork in for a number (my vet sends the OFA stuff in for me!).


The AKC pedigree sometimes does not show ofa clearances. I found a couple in my dogs pedigee which were not listed in the akc, but were on the offa site. Since I entered them they are now on K9data.

SN66419007
SN43061605


----------



## Ash

Visit this link and scroll to the 2nd last dog on the page and read the blurb.... all about Chantilly Goldens pets

Also the link for Verticle Pedigree can be found on K9data if you did not know.


----------



## vrocco1

You two are as bad as Hooch and GL84 (kidding).


----------



## kwikrnu

Ash said:


> Visit this link and scroll to the 2nd last dog on the page and read the blurb.... all about Chantilly Goldens pets
> 
> Also the link for Verticle Pedigree can be found on K9data if you did not know.


Am I missing something? The offa and k9 show no negative data for that dog. A vertical pedigree is worthless as a breeding tool if negative data is not entered.


----------



## Farley Rocks!

OH! So I have to put Farley on K9 data!!! I kept checking for him and wondering why he was not on there. :doh:


----------



## Ash

To enter it is personal choice. Usually when you talk to a Breeder or Owner about a certain dog/litter you may ask about the dog you are wanting to know about. If you are polite and well mannered in the way you ask usually they will have no problems filling in the blanks for you. If you asked me whats the deal whatever dog I would gladly tell you the situation. I don't think it would really matter people who are not going to be dealing with that Breeder or that particular dog. If you were buying a puppy or getting a stud service of course you all the right to ask. Most the time with people who stay on top of there K9data listings if the dog is 4 years old was shown as puppy and they have no eye clearence listed and have never produced a litter or the Breeder had owned the dog up to 2 yrs of age or a little after and ownership changes, or the the honorifics box says spayed or nuetered you may assume the dog did not pass a particular clearence. As always this may not be the case so be careful what you assume and don't run through a place screaming it. As some have also said some don't list on K9data they don't have a computer or are older folks that may not know how (sorry but you all know what I mean). Sometimes and Eye or Heart clearence may not show up. After you get the dog tested they will give a paper with all the information and you fill out the back and send it to CERF (for Eyes) and they will list it on the CERF site and OFA site. Its costs something like $7.50 for listing some Breeders just keep the paper and copy it for puppy packages. This is the exact same clearence. You still anyways would want to see all 4 clearences on paper before you get your puppy. OFA also lists some negitive clearence you just have to used "advanced search" and put the information that you want to see in the boxes. You are right it will not show a quarter of the Goldens that have had problems. That was longer then I intended. I hope that helps and feel free to ask anything you are further wondering about. Again, usually asking the Breeder not for nosey purposes is fine.


----------

